# Mind candy manor



## Mikeymutt (Sep 21, 2014)

Had a nice relaxing afternoon stroll around here..the place was a bit of a mess to be honest..it's easy to get a bit disorientated in here for not a massive place.the stair case was quite lovely,had a little mooch around the outbuildings and what looked like a row of cottages at the rear..it was nice to get on the roof and have a look over the beautiful countryside.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice one! Yeah, its not a bad place this. The stairs are really nice. You get any pics of the green fireplace?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one! Yeah, its not a bad place this. The stairs are really nice. You get any pics of the green fireplace?



I did but was not happy with the shot.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 22, 2014)

Ahhh fair enough. Ive been here twice now. Did you happen to see/hear anyone digging nearby at all?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2014)

Ha ha what digging a grave..no I did not see a soul.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2014)

Great looking site with a cracking view from the roof,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2014)

Excellent photos Mikey
love the staircase, looks a good place


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 22, 2014)

Some great photos of a great place, I like it here and see you found the cellar, bit dark down there ain't it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Some great photos of a great place, I like it here and see you found the cellar, bit dark down there ain't it



Thank you..yes it was pitch black down here. .but had to look.


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 23, 2014)

Great pics. Thank you.


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 24, 2014)

Love that staircase, great explore!


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Intriguing place, good photos there ..


----------



## Potter (Nov 1, 2014)

I could live there.


----------



## JellyBean (Nov 5, 2014)

Just 5 minutes from my house was 1 of my first explores also named mind candy manor by my fellow explorer friend sadly took a visit on Friday and the barn and cottages to the right hand side had been torched and was still smouldering it was to risky to see if the main building g had any damage as there was inspectors snooping around


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2014)

JellyBean said:


> Just 5 minutes from my house was 1 of my first explores also named mind candy manor by my fellow explorer friend sadly took a visit on Friday and the barn and cottages to the right hand side had been torched and was still smouldering it was to risky to see if the main building g had any damage as there was inspectors snooping around



*confused* this is the same place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 5, 2014)

krela said:


> *confused* this is the same place.



Judging by the pics I have seen it's exactly the same place..The out buildings you can see from the rooftop shot..


----------

